# Sweet Potatoes w/ Pineapple Broth...LF + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Jan 14, 2003)

Sweet Potatoes w/ Pineapple Broth

Source of Recipe
1,001 Recipes For People with Diabetes - e-mail

Exchanges
Serves: 8

- 4 medium sweet potatoes, unpeeled
- 1 teaspoon low-fat margarine
- 1/4 cup unsweetened pineapple juice
- 2 tablespoons low-sodium chicken broth
- 1 tablespoon chopped unsweetened pineapple
- Pinch of cinnamon
- Pinch of allspice
- Vegetable cooking spray

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

Boil potatoes in water in large saucepan until tender, about 30 minutes; remove skins. Mash pulp in large bowl; add margarine, fruit juice, and broth and whip until fluffy.

Add chopped pineapple and spices; transfer to 1-quart baking dish coated with cooking spray. Bake for 30 minutes or lightly browned.

One serving equals: Calories: 67, Fat: 0.3 g, Cholesterol: 0 mg, Sodium: 14 mg, Protein: 1.1 g, Carbohydrate: 15.2 g ++++ Exchanges: 1 Bread/Starch 

HEALTHY EATIN' RECIPES 2003
http://www.recipecircus.com/recipes/Phyllis_aka_Filus/


----------



## Espezel (Aug 19, 2004)

*sweet potatos*

Hi

Been looking into tying sweet potatoes.Can they be treated like normal jacket potatos?We usually cook them in the oven for an hour.
What kind of toppings can you recomend?


----------



## kyles (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi Espezel 

I bake sweet potatoes in their jackets. Or cut them into chunks and bake them along with other vegetables. I love them with cinnamon and butter, just on their own, or with yoghurt and sour cream.


----------

